# Spring Break Specks-Texas Boys Style!



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hit the water today with my favorite fishing partner on earth and we had a great time. It was a last minute deal and I wasn't sure what to expect after Mondays 30mph winds, but we found some fish regardless. Picked off trout here and there while drifting throwing shrimp. The highlight of the day however was Lil Roy catching a 50 lb drum and watching him fight the fish for 15 minutes, at one point we thought he may get yanked out of the boat! It turned out to be a beautiful afternoon on the water and I was with my son which just made it even better. I also hadn't fished the Trinity Bay area in years so that was fun, I'm a West Bay junkie. We found trout up to about 22" and also picked up a few drum and reds mixed in, all drifting. My last few trips I've taken my kids, so I think I'm due for a wading trip soon to chase after some big trout, nows the time! Today we fished with my buddy Robert, owner of Green Water Guide Service and enjoyed the trip as usual. Anyone looking to fish Galveston, and learn as they go, give him a shout, you'll have a great time. He's got the website, and can also be reached at 281-799-5728. We got some cool footage today for our Texas Boys Outdoors project so Ill post a video soon. Lil Roy's already asking when were going again!!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

Heres the link to the video from yesterdays trip! Had a blast and looking forward to our next Texas Boys Outdoors Adventure! Check out the Facebook page for more pics/videos!


----------

